# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Dendrobates Auratus

## larry b

Hi ,brought some blue and black Dendrobates Auratus,I have 3 of them,they keep hiding away . They  hide away till the light goes off then they appear, I ve had them for a couple of months or more now.Anyone got any ideas how i got get them use to the light.Open to ideas,thanks.

----------


## Tony

Blue and black _auratus_ are one of the shyest morphs of the shyest _Dendrobates_ species. You can help you chances of seeing them by providing plenty of cover(plants, leaf litter, coco huts, etc.) in the viv to make them more comfortable but there are no guarantees.

----------



----------


## John Clare

Time may help too.  New frogs are often shy.

----------


## rcteem

whats the size of the viv...my were shy til I put them in a 30L or 40 breeder

----------


## larry b

> whats the size of the viv...my were shy til I put them in a 30L or 40 breeder


The viv is 45cm cube,do I needed to get a bigger viv, they also a phyllobates lugubris in with them.

----------


## Tony

> The viv is 45cm cube,do I needed to get a bigger viv, they also a phyllobates lugubris in with them.


I would keep the _P. lugubris_ in the current viv and build something bigger for the _D. auratus._ 4 darts in a 45cm cube is a bit cramped, and _Phyllobates_ tend to be bold and aggressive feeders, your _auratus_ may have trouble competing for food.

----------


## larry b

Thanks for the info Tony,what measurements would u suggested for them

----------


## Tony

> Thanks for the info Tony,what measurements would u suggested for them


I would go with something in the 60 x 45 cm range or larger if possible.

----------



----------


## rcteem

> I would go with something in the 60 x 45 cm range or larger if possible.


I agree, and if you plant it heavily you might see them out and about  :Big Grin:

----------

